# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/1/18 ..Easter Sunday



## jd56 (Apr 1, 2018)

Happy Easter everyone

April Fools!

Just kidding, it really is Easter.
Enjoy the celebration everyone.

So, let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 1, 2018)

picked up a great 1901 Cresent double flex.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 1, 2018)

I got this plus ca$h for the Crescent Buck got


----------



## JKT (Apr 1, 2018)

I picked up a few items this week. first is a pretty rare and sought after early cast iron Evinrude outboard motor dealer display stand from around 1926. I bought this for my Evinrude outboard I bought last week to display with my wooden rowboat.. next is a Nautical door stop made by Bradley & Hubbard I found at a local antique shop. and then this old Fairbanks Morse moisture proof springless bench dial scale from 1929-1930 it has a 400lb. capacity and the original stand and castors. .


----------



## rickyd (Apr 1, 2018)

Harvard badged, serial number X23458, possibly 1935


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2018)

rickyd said:


> Harvard badged, serial number X23458, possibly 1935 View attachment 780570




NICE !!!!


----------



## bikiba (Apr 1, 2018)

Seems my bike collection has gone the way of tiny collectibles. Not my typical new departure items, but i have been looking for this green morrow for a while and the white one i had never seen before.

Maybe we should start a pin page to see all the diff varieties


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2018)

rickyd said:


> Harvard badged, serial number X23458, possibly 1935 View attachment 780570



All you need are some trussrods and a Swan stem. Love it Rick! Yup, pretty sure it's a 35 due to the flat tubular carrier and stainless raingutter fenders. What a find!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 1, 2018)

More Delta's for my disease, I hope the Streamline light is as clean inside as the ball light


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 1, 2018)

Got this sweet Casey Jones pedal car from @THEGOLDENGREEK thanks again George. 

Frank 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 1, 2018)

I got some cool stuff this week.

Torrington signal pedals





Wheelset I'll use on my 1940 Firestone Airflyte with 1940 Morrow hub. Going to switch out the whitewalls for blackwalls, and use these tires on the Rollfast.




Fiberglass tank


 



Troxel I'll use on the firestone for now


 






 



20" American Flyer. It'll be another project to work on with my son.


 

 



Rack for the Airflyte


 



And this Rollfast. Pretty sure its a '38.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 1, 2018)

... McCauley chain guard before and after an OA bath ... for my '35 Colson Flyer ... Thanks George! ...


----------



## Rollo (Apr 1, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I got some cool stuff this week.
> 
> Torrington signal pedals
> View attachment 780638
> ...




... Dayum  J ... you're the winner this week! ...


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2018)

The first two aren't mine but we just finished them up for a friend.  The last two are mine


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 1, 2018)

I can't forget the show and tell.  I picked this up from @bike (who always cuts me a deal) and @ranman who had this bezel made as a thank you for helping him through a project.  Thanks guys, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## iceman (Apr 1, 2018)

Old egg shaped bell, made by Bevin. Dose anyone know what era it is from?


----------



## kccomet (Apr 1, 2018)

like a lot of you guys i drag cool stuff home every week, or at least stuff that i think is cool. i dont usually share it on here because i buy so much random crap. heres a pretty cool ash tray i bought this week, the plane and base both light up. heres another random item an old helmet i will hang on one of my motor pacing bikes


----------



## bike (Apr 1, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^ best smoking stand I have seen in a while.


----------



## stoney (Apr 1, 2018)

This is it, double sided 1952


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 1, 2018)

Aluminum Delta light


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 1, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> The first two aren't mine but we just finished them up for a friend.  The last two are mine
> 
> View attachment 780687 View attachment 780688 View attachment 780689 View attachment 780690
> View attachment 780691



That's a killer basket on the last one!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 1, 2018)

I keep buying boxes, not sure why......



 

They are starting to stack up like firewood......I hope there is some good stuff inside!


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I keep buying boxes, not sure why......
> View attachment 780917
> 
> They are starting to stack up like firewood......I hope there is some good stuff inside!
> View attachment 780919




You haven’t opened them up yet? :eek:


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2018)

Picked up this little gem recently.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 1, 2018)

I pick up some cool stuff over the past few days.

A NOS Delt Strato Light with box, paperwork, and hardware.

Also got a prewar I think it’s a Seiss torpedo style light dated 1940 real clean with glass lens and working.

Then 2, TOC bicycle wrenches one is marked Pope the other Sterling.

Theres a box of schwinn stuff too, I’ll sort and post during the week.  Some of this was an antique store find.

Sorry pictures are not in correct order.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 1, 2018)

Instep pedal car for me.


----------



## CeeBee (Apr 1, 2018)

It's an old bike and an old car Show and Tell week for me.





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2018)

CeeBee said:


> It's an old bike and an old car Show and Tell week for me.View attachment 781145View attachment 781146
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




Cool! What kind of car is that? Looks euro?


----------



## CeeBee (Apr 1, 2018)

kreika said:


> Cool! What kind of car is that? Looks euro?



It's a 1973 SAAB Sonett. Something I've had on my "someday" list since I saw one for the first time when I was about 12 years old.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (Apr 1, 2018)

CeeBee said:


> It's an old bike and an old car Show and Tell week for me.View attachment 781145View attachment 781146
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




Western Flyer........Lima to Cinci, short stop in Louisville then to Owensboro and onto TN


----------



## CeeBee (Apr 1, 2018)

Kato said:


> Western Flyer........Lima to Cinci, short stop in Louisville then to Owensboro and onto TN



It will get to have a long stay here in Tennessee!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 1, 2018)

kreika said:


> You haven’t opened them up yet? :eek:




The new delivery will be opened ASAP...the rest in a couple of weeks...I had to make some room for them.
Other than a cool "Hipster" 2 speed auto lightweight bike, the youngest one is 1941....OG.......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 1, 2018)

buck hughes said:


> picked up a great 1901 Cresent double flex.
> 
> View attachment 780528
> 
> ...




Tom,
A real jewel!
So original.
I love Crescents.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 1, 2018)

41 Western Flyer


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 1, 2018)

20 inch Fleet tank Bike 
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180402/ccabce7f3d4ee64a6ec02fe92fa5a8b0.jpg[/IMG
JC Higgins 
[ATTACH=full]781233[/ATTACH]
And a load of tricycles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Apr 1, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> View attachment 781232
> 20 inch Fleet tank Bike
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180402/ccabce7f3d4ee64a6ec02fe92fa5a8b0.jpg[/IMG
> JC Higgins
> ...







JC Higgins 



Load of tricycles 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual dreamer (Apr 1, 2018)

It was a great week! Thanks to my buddy @KingSized HD for finding me my new 72 Schwinn heavy-duti in black! And this 69 Schwinn Hollywood for my girlfriend (I think she is going to get bit by the bike bug!)

My girlfriend got me this great Fresno bee newspaper rack while antiquing. 

Auction score was this headlamp aiming set and this refillable fire extinguisher.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2018)

kccomet said:


> like a lot of you guys i drag cool stuff home every week, or at least stuff that i think is cool. i dont usually share it on here because i buy so much random crap. heres a pretty cool ash tray i bought this week, the plane and base both light up. heres another random item an old helmet i will hang on one of my motor pacing bikes
> 
> View attachment 780761
> 
> ...



I know you’ll put that ashtray to good use! V/r Shawn


----------



## kngtmat (Apr 2, 2018)

B-Day presents with the bike stuff first. 3 speed thumb shifter and indicator chain.

It's for a 24 inch Schwinn S5 from 1968 with a SA hub that I am using on my Murray X24. I would have liked a stick shifter but those are way too much for me and so are the original Murray wheels which is why I'm using the S5.


Movies & TV discs. Spider-Man Homecoming 3D. I am still waiting for my UK version of Thor Ragnarok 3D since one wasn't put out in the US. The New MacGyver season 1 and some others stuff.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 2, 2018)

... Got the McCauley chain guard cleaned up and installed on my Colson Flyer ...


----------



## Wcben (Jun 20, 2018)

CeeBee said:


> It's an old bike and an old car Show and Tell week for me.View attachment 781145View attachment 781146
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk



Love the Sonnet!....very cool motor, I pulled one out of a ‘96 with just my arms...(I was younger and not as cautious then.... my back is shot now...).... V-4, virtually a 289 with the four center cylinders removed... only about 12.5” from front to back as I remember it....


----------

